# reinvent oneself as



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Σε χρήσεις όπως αυτή:

Following his party's monster electoral defeat Barack Obama is about *to reinvent himself as* a fiscal conservative, according to a new profile.

Ιδέες, ιδέες! Σήμερα έχω αρχίσει να στεγνώνω από το μεσημέρι, δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 19, 2011)

Ό,τι θες μπορείς να πεις! Ποζάρει, παριστάνει, αλλάζει εικόνα/προβάλλει την εικόνα/δημιουργεί μια νέα εικόνα, μετατρέπεται, κάνει στροφή, "ενδύεται τον μανδύα" (σωστά; ), "ανακρούει πρύμνα" (καλά, ίσως όχι αυτό). Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε ακριβή μετάφραση γι' αυτή τη φράση.


----------



## pshleas (Oct 19, 2011)

σα λίγο ειρωνικό μου ακούγεται...

να ανακαλύψει τον οικονομικό συντηρητισμό που κρύβεται μέσα του;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2011)

να υποδυθεί τον ρόλο του... 

να ξαναγεννηθεί ως... (σαν το born again Christian, for example)

να εμφανιστεί/παρουσιαστεί ως... (αν θες πιο απλό)


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2011)

Μα τι παίρνετε και έχετε τόσες εμπνεύσεις; Εγώ είχα βολευτεί με ένα σκέτο _μεταμορφωθεί_ ως τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2011)

Μου αρέσει το "να ξαναγεννηθεί".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2011)

Να ξαναδημιουργήσει τον εαυτό του 
Να τον αναπλάσει
Να τον επανεφεύρει [ναι, γιατί όχι;]


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 19, 2011)

Και κάτι με το ενστερνίζομαι ίσως αν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι το κάνει βέβαια και δεν υποκρίνεται απλώς

Α, και το επαναπροσδιορίζω μου ήρθε τώρα...


----------



## VickyN (Oct 19, 2011)

επινοεί μια καινούρια ταυτότητα / εικόνα


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Να πλασαριστεί;


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2014)

*reinvent (something)* = επαναπροσδιορίζω (κάτι) (και δεν αναφέρομαι στον τροχό)


----------



## pontios (Apr 3, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν ακούγεται σωστά (ας διαγραφεί αν είναι περιττό/άτοπο)... μεταβάλλω τον εαυτό μου (σε);


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> *reinvent (something)* = επαναπροσδιορίζω (κάτι) (και δεν αναφέρομαι στον τροχό)



Βλέπε azimuthios @ #8

Πάντως, νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει περισσότερο στο _redefine_.

Τι νομίζετε για το _επανεφευρίσκω_; 

Π.χ. «Επανεφευρίσκω, ανασυντάσσω και ανασυνθέτω παραδοσιακά μουσικά θέματα, διατηρώντας την ενέργεια και τη λεπτότητά τους, την αυθεντικότητα του αρχέγονου μοντέλου τους, τον παλμό και την ψυχή τους, ακολουθώντας τα χνάρια των “ανωνύμων” δημιουργών των δημοτικών τραγουδιών» 
Γιώργος Κουμεντάκης, «_Ζούσαμε σε πλαστή ευημερία_», tovima.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2014)

cougr said:


> Τι νομίζετε για το _επανεφευρίσκω_;


Εγώ συμφωνώ, πάντως. Το είχα προτείνει, άλλωστε, στο #7. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2014)

Το _επαναφευρίσκω_ είναι η πρώτη, σχεδόν αυτόματη, επιλογή. Όταν δεν μας ταιριάζει, αναζητάμε συνώνυμα (που σε ευθεία αντιστοιχία αποδίδουν άλλους όρους, όπως το _επαναπροσδιορίζω_ το _redefine_). Άλλωστε, πολλές φορές, για να ξεκολλήσω, ψάχνω να βρω αγγλικά συνώνυμα, για να πάω αποκεί σε ελληνικές αποδόσεις.


----------



## cougr (Apr 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ συμφωνώ, πάντως. Το είχα προτείνει, άλλωστε, στο #7. :)



Dr., απορώ πώς μου διέφυγε! :blush:


----------



## pontios (Apr 4, 2014)

VickyN said:


> επινοεί μια καινούρια ταυτότητα / εικόνα



ή ... επινοεί εκ νέου τον εαυτό του ως ...;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

pontios said:


> ή ... επινοεί εκ νέου τον εαυτό του ως ...;



Γεια σου, Χ. Όχι, δεν μου αρέσει. Μου βρομά σαν αγγλισμός, αν και δεν ξέρω τι βρόμα βγάζουν οι αγγλισμοί.


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2014)

Στην περίπτωση αυτή, εμένα μου φαίνεται κλασική χρήση το _αναβαπτίζομαι._


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

Αρκεί να μην είναι «αναβάπτιση σε νάματα» γιατί μπορεί να πεθάνει κανείς από το κλισέ. (Και να μη μιλάμε για reborn Christians.  )


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2014)

Ο Ομπάμα αναβαπτίσθηκε στον δημοσιονομικό συντηρητισμό. Γιατί όχι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2014)

OK, με μια μικρή αναπροσαρμογή της σύνταξης:

Obama reinvented himself as a fiscal conservative > Ο Ομπάμα αναβαπτίσθηκε στον δημοσιονομικό συντηρητισμό


----------



## pontios (Apr 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> OK, με μια μικρή αναπροσαρμογή της σύνταξης:
> 
> Obama reinvented himself as a fiscal conservative > Ο Ομπάμα αναβαπτίσθηκε στον δημοσιονομικό συντηρητισμό



Καλημέρα, nickel.

Μια γενική παρατήρηση -

Το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι ότι στα Αγγλικά το ρήμα "invent" είναι στην ενεργητική φωνή (i.e., he is reinventing himself - he is not being reinvented by others) - ενώ μετά την μετάφραση, καταλήγουμε στη παθητική φωνή (δηλαδή, του ελληνικού ισοδύναμου του"invent") - έτσι, δεν είναι απολύτως σαφής ως προς το ποιος κινεί τα νήματα (ο ίδιος ο Ομπάμα, ή κάποιος άλλος).


----------



## cougr (Apr 6, 2014)

pontios said:


> .......έτσι, δεν είναι απολύτως σαφής ως προς το ποιος κινεί τα νήματα (ο ίδιος ο Ομπάμα, ή κάποιος άλλος). είναι απολύτως σαφής ως προς το ποιος κινεί τα νήματα (ο ίδιος ο Ομπάμα, ή κάποιος άλλος).



Good morning, pontios,

however, doesn't re-baptism presuppose autonomous choice? :)


----------



## pontios (Apr 6, 2014)

cougr said:


> Good morning, pontios,
> 
> however, doesn't re-baptism presuppose autonomous choice? :)



Good afternoon, cougr.  Choice, yes, but a D.I.Y. baptism? - just joking. :)
Couldn't it be interpreted that Obama was being rebaptised/reinvented by others (with the authority to baptise/anoint/invent new roles/images for)? 
Unless being president means (and, more importantly, is tacitly understood to mean) that he's always calling the shots - i.e., that he rebaptised himself.


----------



## Themis (Apr 6, 2014)

Το "αναβαπτίζομαι" έχει μέση σημασία, όχι παθητική, και κυριολεκτικά σημαίνει rebaptize oneself. Η χρήση για κάποιον που αλλάζει ιδέες (αλλάζει πουκάμισο, αλλαξοπιστεί...) είναι παλιά και, νομίζω, εδραιωμένη. Η σύνταξη μπορεί π.χ. να είναι: αναβαπτίζομαι στον ρεπουμπλικανισμό, αναβαπτίζομαι σε ρεπουμπλικάνο, αναβαπτίζομαι ως/σαν ρεπουμπλικάνος.


----------



## pontios (Apr 7, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, Θέμη.
Αυτό που επισήμανες, μου ακούγεται σωστά στον ενεστώτα, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο (ίσως φταίνε εδώ το κακοσυντονισμένα αυτιά μου), το "αναβαπτίστηκε" (στον αόριστο χρόνο; ) το ακούω επίσης ως το ισοδύναμο του "was reinvented" (i.e., not necessarily as the equivalent of "reinvented himself"), που για μένα σημαίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι κάποιος άλλος τον αναβάπτισε (reinvented him) - Ό Ομπάμα (ο ίδιος) δεν αναβάπτισε (αναγκαστικά) τον εαυτό του, αν το θέσουμε ωμά.

So, to me:
Ο Ομπάμα αναβαπτίσθηκε στον δημοσιονομικό συντηρητισμό = either ... Obama was reinvented as a fiscal conservative
or Obama reinvented himself as a fiscal conservative.

Είμαι ο μόνος, εδώ;

Ίσως θα πρέπει να αποτινάξω λίγο περισσότερη αγγλικότητα από τα αυτιά μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2014)

Είναι πρόβλημα με αρκετά μεσοπαθητικά ρήματα, αν δεν φαίνεται ποιος έκανε τι. Για να το κάνεις σαφέστερο ότι δεν είναι παθητική φωνή (δηλ. ότι κάποιος άλλος σου το έκανε), τότε ή θα βάλεις μπροστά το _αυτο_- (_αυτοτραυματίστηκε_) ή θα το κάνεις μεταβατικό ενεργητικό με «τον εαυτό του».

Αυτοαναβαπτίστηκε; Αναβάπτισε τον εαυτό του; Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι απαραίτητα. Το _αναβαπτίστηκε_ δεν είναι το ίδιο σαφές με το _ξεκουράστηκε_, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν βλέπουμε τη διαδικασία σαν κάποιον που μπαίνει στον ποταμό και κάποιος άλλος τον βαπτίζει. Διαβάζει, μελετά, συζητά με άλλους και κάποια στιγμή εφαρμόζει μια διαφορετική πολιτική.


----------



## pontios (Apr 7, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, nickel.
Καλά το εξήγησες.

Πρώτη φορά ακούω για τα μεσοπαθητικά ρήματα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2014)

Ως προς το reinvent με ετεροπροσωπία, είδα πρόσφατα και την απόδοση ξαναλανσάρω.


----------

